# Need some herbal dewormer ideas



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

My vet and I has been going back and forth with the goats with dewormers. I think it’s finally time to start them on a herbal dewormer treatment. I know that there are some on here that use them. I have looked everywhere online and just can’t find a good one that is easy for a busy schedule. Would any of you like to share what kind of herbal dewormer recipes y’all use? 
Thanks
From a frustrated goatworm owner :yuck:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 I'm sure can help you out!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use land of havilah parasite formula and have had great results for 4 or 5 years now. I add essential oil during peak wormy months. Im very happy with the results

With any herbal you will need to do daily for at least 3 days to get it built up in their system..then 1-2 times a week after that. Be willing to treat acutely if there is an active problem..which can be hard when busy..but well worth the investment of time.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I would use LOH parasite formula. 
https://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh/product/parasite-formula/

But you do have to give it multiple times a day for a while before you go to once a week.

I made "dosage balls" with it using the following recipe (recipe is from here, the red is my comments):

*"Herbal Dosage Balls For Livestock:*

Mix together:


1/2 cup (8 Tablespoons) powdered or finely crushed herb - I used the LOH parasite formula

1/4 cup (4 Tablespoons) Slippery Elm Bark powder OR flour (this acts as a binding agent to hold the herb mixture together.) - I used flour

Add:


1/4 cup Molasses/Honey OR 1/2-2/3 cup Peanut Butter - I used feed grade molasses, I also did peanut butter one time, note that peanut butter makes the "cookies" a lot bigger which I didn't like. When using molasses I add a little canola oil. 
With your fingers (or in a food processor), mix and knead into a dough. Break into 12 even pieces (each one is a bit less than a tablespoon of dough), shape into balls and then roll the balls in a little bit of flour just to coat. Each ball equals a 2 teaspoon dose"

If they don't like the dosage balls you can drench the powder mixed with water. You can also experiment with different flavors of dosage balls.

You can make fake ones out of just molasses and flour then once they get used to eating those you can feed them the real ones. 
For a picky goat I coated the finished ball in molasses then rolled it in crushed sweet feed. After a while of eating them that way he will now eat them plain. It's an acquired taste 

I give each goat 4 balls a day (2 in the morning 2 at night) for 7 days then go to once a week. We got fecals and it cleared up a goat that had high barberpole levels.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Land of Havilah's or Fir Meadow's is good.

I like both, I find them pretty equal. I choose to use Fir Meadow's two formulas.

LOH Parasite Formula - https://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh/product/parasite-formula/

Fir Meadow LLC DWA - https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/..._supports_body_in_foreign_matter_removal.html

Fir Meadow LLC GI Soother - https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p811/GI_Soother™_Digestive_System_Support_16_oz.html

Everything you need to know is in here: https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/201...ive-natural-deworming-regimen-how-to-and-why/


----------



## Blessed Boer's (Nov 8, 2019)

I use land of havilah. Give in food 1-2 times a week and I also have it free choice mixed in kelp. Works great!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I second Land of Havilah! Christy is very kind and helpful, and was willing to work with me to find a treatment solution for one of my does when she was dealing with lung worms. We were able to get her cleared up using all natural remedies. Herbs work very, very differently than chemical dewormers, as the herbs do not stay in the goats system for very long, so if you're dealing with a heavy worm load, you have to dose much more frequently. And even just a maintenance dose is generally once or twice a week. My goats will eat the herbal powder in their regular feed ration, so I just mix it in, and it's pretty easy.
I would also encourage you to look into the causes for a heavy worm load in your herd. A big one for me was feeding hay on the ground. I bit the bullet, and bought a nice hay feeder, and that has really helped, I think. Another bonus point to that was the fact that it also cut my hay waste down by a lot. Basically, anything that gets contaminated with fecal matter, and the goat then puts its mouth on, can be a source of worm issues for your goats. A big one is heavily grazed pastures, where the goats are eating grass that's already been grazed off too close to the ground. Wet pastures and swampy areas also can pose a threat.
If you haven't already, I would encourage you to get a fecal run, so you can figure out exactly what kind of worms you're dealing with. Christy from Land of Havilah could help you tailor a worming regimen that will target certain worms that are a larger problem in your herd.


----------



## 12345 (Nov 22, 2020)

Herbal dewormers reduce the general overload of worms, but I would suggest that you use an equine dewormer as well. use the herbs can require fewer treatments of 1 8/7 % ivermectin. I have tried to just use herbal dewormers, but it did not work out so well but a combination of the two works best for me.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

12345 said:


> Herbal dewormers reduce the general overload of worms, but I would suggest that you use an equine dewormer as well. use the herbs can require fewer treatments of 1 8/7 % ivermectin. I have tried to just use herbal dewormers, but it did not work out so well but a combination of the two works best for me.


Which brand and how often? Of the herbs, I mean.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

one thing that is often overlooked is good management. By implementing rational grazing you can basically eliminate the need to worm. It takes three days for worm eggs to hatch. so if you rotate your goats every two days this way you can avoid reinfecting your herd. if you divide your pasture in to twenty paddocks that is a 40 day rotation. the worms have a limited life span. for most worms it is about 30 days. another thing that happens is the grass in 40 days is very tall. often the worms don't or can't climb over 4 inched up the grass. goats most often eat the top of the grass. so the need to worm is reduced. one last thing i am running 8 head to the acre in my system. I have 19 paddocks on 44 acres. I have 350 head


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

12345 said:


> Herbal dewormers reduce the general overload of worms, but I would suggest that you use an equine dewormer as well. use the herbs can require fewer treatments of 1 8/7 % ivermectin. I have tried to just use herbal dewormers, but it did not work out so well but a combination of the two works best for me.


Hi, Iam a new goat Mummy, just two 6 month old Pygmy goats, one doe one wether, had them one month now.
I've had vet deworming them, as they came from farmer not wormed, I've read that the plant wormwood is good for them to graze on, as this chemical is in commercial workers, but I've cut the plant right back, as not sure if I should let them graze on it, does anyone know of this plant?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

They can eat wormwood. Don't give them a ton of it but yes they can eat it.

Don't let the vet deworm them unless they come back with a fecal that says they need treatment.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

H


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> They can eat wormwood. Don't give them a ton of it but yes they can eat it.
> 
> Don't let the vet deworm them unless they come back with a fecal that says they need treatment.


Hi there,
Thank you for info, I have thought of having fecal worm test done, before giving medication, which might not be necessary chemicals in them.
Should I give bit of wormwood now and then ?, I give them bit of garlic daily. If fecal comes back that they need worming, what is best treatment then.
I have had equine in the past, and did have worm count done before giving any medication.
Many thanks, you are brill


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dee4 said:


> H
> 
> Hi there,
> Thank you for info, I have thought of having fecal worm test done, before giving medication, which might not be necessary chemicals in them.
> ...


The reason you must get a fecal before treating is because every worm requires a different wormer; otherwise you cause resistances.

Wormwood weekly at least is good!!

Do you have access to any herbal deworming formulas?


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The reason you must get a fecal before treating is because every worm requires a different wormer; otherwise you cause resistances.
> 
> Wormwood weekly at least is good!!
> 
> Do you have access to any herbal deworming formulas?


Ok, so just give bit of wormwood weekly, with bit garlic.
Not got any herbal dewormer, the wormwood will help a bit will it ? Thank you


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dee4 said:


> Ok, so just give bit of wormwood weekly, with bit garlic.
> Not got any herbal dewormer, the wormwood will help a bit will it ? Thank you


Yes!


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yes!


Hi,
Just little update, Iam a lot more confident now with my kids, thank you all for good advice and help.
So far all going well.
They seem to like a bit of rain, and eat a little wet grass and leaves occasionally, which is ok I hope.
Thinking of putting baking soda out for them, is that right? Also is rapeseed oil , small amount ok to keep coats good, and to give IF bloat. Which they not got.
Iam a new goat mummy, but learning, take care love from cold UK


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

No Oil, no baking soda. Only if they have bloat.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> No Oil, no baking soda. Only if they have bloat.


Ok, thanks I will go with your advice then, take care


----------



## Fro (Apr 10, 2020)

I use LOH Parasite Formula mixed with a small amount of olive oil poured over a handful of alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

Fro said:


> I use LOH Parasite Formula mixed with a small amount of olive oil poured over a handful of alfalfa pellets.


Hi, sorry for late reply, thanks for info.
I've just had my 6month old kids 2nd vaccination today, my vet thought the doe is fat 3.5 out of 5 ideally should be 2.5 out of 5, so she not having any pgymy goat mix now, although she only had very small amount, now my wether is only 2 out of 5, so he is thin apparently, told to increase his grain. He is eating hay well, and poop normal, and seems ok. Vet said he bit concerned, this has upset me now, I have to monitor him for one month, if no change, blood test will have to be done.
Going to have fecal test done to rule out worms. I thought goats would be easy, but does not seem so. Hope you keep safe ❤From UK


----------



## ladyfaye83 (May 6, 2021)

21goaties said:


> I give each goat 4 balls a day (2 in the morning 2 at night) for 7 days then go to once a week. We got fecals and it cleared up a goat that had high barberpole levels.


I love this recipe! Any difference in number of balls based on size? Looks like my goats range from 25 lbs to 200 lbs. Should I give them all 4 balls a day regardless of weight?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ladyfaye83 said:


> I love this recipe! Any difference in number of balls based on size? Looks like my goats range from 25 lbs to 200 lbs. Should I give them all 4 balls a day regardless of weight?


Hi there, with the herbal wormer, there is a dosage on the bag per weight. This recipe states that each ball is a 2tsp dose. They will definitely all need different amounts.


----------

